
T-Mobile’s Legere Isn’t Taking WeWork Job, Relieving Investors - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-15/t-mobile-ceo-john-legere-isn-t-taking-wework-ceo-job-cnbc-says
======
shams93
He's the only other CEO with that much hair I thought it was satire

